

Renewables Aren’t Enough. Clean Coal Is the Future - Klapaucius
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/03/clean-coal/

======
fulafel
Using the sequestered co2 to "frack" more oil out of the ground doesn't
exactly sound like way to save us from out of control greenhouse effect.

~~~
Klapaucius
Well, if the quantity of carbon injected is commensurable with the oil
extracted, it could provide CO2-neutral oil.

